# Newest Fly Rod



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

WELL HERE IT IS THE NEWEST ONE I AM WORKING ON. IT IS FOR NO ONE AND JUST WANTED TO BUILD 1 FOR FUN. I DID NOT HAVE A CUSTOMER THIS WEEK SO THIS IS WHAT YOU GET. 8 WT. NTiQ 9 FT. 3 PIECE. TITANIUM AND QUARTZ EXTERIOR ALL STAINLESS GUIDES AND CORAL REEL SEAT. HOPE IT SPARKS SOME INTEREST IN THE FLY WORLD. RANDALL


----------



## ElmerFudd (Feb 10, 2006)

WOW!!!
love that color, where did you get that?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

ElmerFudd said:


> WOW!!!
> love that color, where did you get that?


IF I TOLD YA ID HAVE TO SHOOT YA. ITS BLUE CORAL AND HAS BEEN STABELIZED WITH EPOXY NICE HU. REMINDS ME OF THE OCEAN AND THE SKY . RANDALL


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

That's a work of art! You come up with some amazing rods - keep it up. Kinda like reading a good book waiting for the next chapter.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Cost? Send me a PM!


----------



## hasbeen (May 8, 2006)

what are your average costs for fly rods?


----------

